# Sharing 1 printer to 2 networks



## theterminator (Feb 14, 2016)

I got two networks in my office...1 internet & other is organizations intranet....All my colleague's PCs run on intranet & currently i m sharing my printer only on intranet where other users of my organization can access my printer.... i want to share it with the internet pc also which sits right beside me & we use it often to print stuff .... but first we mail it to our org mail & then print it from there.... How can I share this printer with the Internet PC also? Read on the web that a USB switch can do that.....I m using Samsung ML-1676 which doesn't have ethernet port. Also tell me solutions for printers which do have ethernet ports.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2016)

Try google cloud print.


----------



## Cedrick (Apr 10, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try google cloud print.



yea, google cloud print has always worked for me. I highly recommend


----------



## theterminator (Apr 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try google cloud print.



but the printer is connected physically to the intranet


----------



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2016)

yupstrips said:


> I have been going round with this one. I have two clients that share one office. They have two separate networks. First is the zero network, they have a cable modem to a router and wired to two computers. The next is the one network, they have a cable modem to a router and off to three machines, plus a network printer. On the zero network we have 192.168.0.1 on the one network 192.168.1.1 Now I have a free Ethernet line to tie the two together, but the networks cannot see each other, obviously. Because of security reasons for their line of work they prefer the networks to differ and only to be able to share the printer. If I tie the two networks together between routers then I have two different DHCP's going after each other. If I subnet, I cant get the printer to communicate. The printer is not capable of having two NICs although it is new enough you think it would. I have been toying with the idea of installing two NICs and bridging the networks, although I need to keep the privacy between the two networks secure. Or a VPN between them to set the printer on. I am at a loss here, so any input will help.thanks



What are you trying to achieve? try this solution. its exactly the same question you posted .. letter to letter. 

2 Networks, Two ISP's, One Printer [Solved] - Internet Service Providers - Networkin


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2016)

Again use Google cloud print.
Print from Chrome with Google Cloud Print - Chrome Help
simply connect & setup printer with a shared/test google account on one network & then use that shared google account credentials to print from other network.

  [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],if net access is not available on intranet system then there isn't much one can do.I suggest installing PDF24 PDF Creator on internet access pc & print in pdf format which can then be printed via usb/email using intranet printer.


----------

